# Rihanna vs Britney Spears



## Kismat (1 Aug. 2010)

Hey Leute, da ich neu hier bin wusste ich nicht wohin damit.

Aber ich habe mal ne Frage :
und zwar - wer gefaellt euch besser, Pop - Prinzessin BRITNEY SPEARS oder Rihanna? Ich weiss, man kann beide vielleicht nicht vergleichen aber dennoch habt ihr sicherlich einen Favouriten?

Ich muss ganz klar sagen : Britney Spears. Sie macht geile Musik, sieht geil aus und ist einfach eine Legende - was sie erreicht hat, wird so schnell keiner nachmachen. Rihanna mag ich aber uach sehr gerne.


----------



## DrHallmac (1 Aug. 2010)

Rihanna, ganz klar


----------



## Kismat (1 Aug. 2010)

2 :2
spannend!


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Aug. 2010)

*Britney ist mir aktuell zu fett vor 10Jahren war sie geil , mal ganz klar Rihanna *


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Aug. 2010)

ganz klar Britney


----------



## neman64 (1 Aug. 2010)

Beide sind gut, es ist schwer sich für eine zu entscheiden,


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (2 Aug. 2010)

*Ganz klar Rihanna*​


----------



## Q (2 Aug. 2010)

RiRi  nu ist wieder Gleichstand


----------



## Masterff (2 Aug. 2010)

Ich mag beide-Britney nun sogar lieber als Früher und fett ist sie gar nicht-in Womanizer in der Sauna ist sie extremst geil. Perfekte Figur


----------



## begoodtonite (2 Aug. 2010)

miss spears, ganz klar...wer würde denn mit ihr nicht mal eine sünde begehen!?


----------



## CoteFan (2 Aug. 2010)

Britney


----------



## Kismat (3 Aug. 2010)

Schoen, das es noch so viele gibt die die wirkliche Seite sehen und sehen wie viel bRITNEY SPEARS erreicht hat und nicht nachdem gucken,w as passiert ist. UND FETT? Wo ist hier FETT? Bikin Foto von 2010 - da kann nix retuschiert sein 
***Bild entfernt***


----------



## Mike150486 (4 Aug. 2010)

Britney


----------



## plätzchen (4 Aug. 2010)

Britney sah früher einfach besser aus. Mittlerweile hat Rihanna echt die Nase vorn.


----------



## astrosfan (4 Aug. 2010)

Absolut Rihanna :thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (4 Aug. 2010)

Mal sowas von eindeutig Rihanna


----------



## Geldsammler (4 Aug. 2010)

Früher waren beide mal Bombe,
aber heute haben sie ... etwas an ihrem Glanz verloren.


----------



## shahia (14 Aug. 2010)

Ich finde Britney besser!!!


----------



## miroslav11111 (15 Aug. 2010)

ganz klar rihanna


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2010)

Britney ist im Vergleich zu Rihanna ne richtig versaute Braut. Also ist meine Antwort BRITNEY !!!


----------

